# My Velveteen is gone



## maherwoman (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't believe this has happened again, so soon after our recent loss...

We lost our beloved, handsome, wonderful Velveteen on Christmas Eve. As with the first time, we don't know what happened...and again there were just no indicators. He'd been drinking his water and eating hay and his pellet food just as he normally does. His activity was completely normal...he was the bouncy, happy, active, running-around goofball he always has been. Absolutelly no change. Litterbox habits and content perfectly normal (in fact, really really healthy poops, and plenty of urine, as usual). I just don't know what happened.

We looked at his body, but found no indicators there, either. Again, he looked like he laid down and went to sleep, but didn't wake up.

These appear to be isolated instances, too...given that they ate completely different food (Teeny was eating Oxbow 15/23 and Calf Manna, Velveteen ate Oxbow Bunny Basics T), had eaten from completely different batches of hay, they even had different types of food bowls and water bottles (Teeny's bowls: one plastic, one ceramic, Velveteen's bowl was metal)...and even in different heights of cages (Teeny's was a bottom cage with no one on top, and Velveteen's cage was on top of Trixie's). Heck, they even had totally different types of litterboxes! There was just nothing to tie these two together, so I really don't think one death has anything to do with the other...otherwise, I would buy all new food, etc.

I just don't know what to think, guys. My babies are happy...they're very well taken care of and loved so deeply, I feel like I've lost the world in losing them. Needless to say, we're taking this very hard...given the timing. Danny's crying just as much as we are...as he'd bonded more with Velveteen than he'd thought. I've never seen him cry like this.

Velveteen, my sweet smallish boy...I wish things like this came with even the smallest warning. I just don't know what to say, except that I can't believe you're gone and I love you so much, I can't even put it into words. The other day, I went up to your cage, and told you, "I don't care if you don't like it...I'm pickin' you up and giving you a big ol' hug!!" And I did...and I know you loved it, because you nuzzled into my neck and sniffed my cheek. You were happy to be so loved, and you loved us all so much. I feel so awful when I feed everyone...and don't feed you anymore, and see your empty cage. I can't believe you're not here with us...that we have to go on without you and your big brother. I'm glad you're there together, though...and can be with each other, and have fun playing together.


Right when we found our boy, I went and told Emily immediately, and we all cried together, hugging one another as a group. Christmas Eve. We cried for a bit...but then I knew we would have to get out of there, so we drove over to the Festival of Lights, which is basically what it's titled...where the DWP puts together Christmas lights in ways to create different scenes. Given that it was the day before Christmas, I had to get us doing something so we wouldn't be crying our way through Christmas...and it helped a bit. We cried all the way to the Festival, and I cried most of the way through. I took the Kleenex with us, and just handed them out as needed. 

I just don't know what to think at this point, but I know that it wasn't anything we did, or said, nor was there anything we could've done to prevent our losing our boys. For whatever reason, I guess it was their time...though that's so hard to convince myself, as you know I'm going over each and every single detail, trying to see what I did wrong to cause this. I have yet to find something.

Here are some pictures of my littlest bunny boy...

Here are some pictures of him, his first day with us, before we brought him home:












Snuggling into Daddy's jacket:






I really don't think he grew even a single bit while with us...he was that small:






His favorite thing to do when I held him:






I know I have more pictures, but I just can't bear to look at more right now.

Please pray for us...we're all feeling so paranoid now. I feel like we're just losing them one by one, and I know losing each boy wasn't related in the least, as they just didn't have anything in common. I feel like I'm holding my breath now...

I miss you, Sweet Velveteen...and your cute little nosey spot, and your handsome blue eyes, and your cute little tiny body, and your softest fur. I can't believe you're really gone, despite the empty cage. It just isn't right.

Please visit me, Hunny Bunny...I miss you so much. I can't help but wonder if Teeny sending us Cinnamon was because he knew we would lose Velveteen, somehow. I couldn't figure out why he sent us two...but I'm quite sure this is why. We're going to use panels from Teeny and Velveteen's cages to build Cinnamon's home, to memorialize both of them. And I'm going to figure out a way to know which ones are theirs. I want people to know what special boys I had.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh no 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 26, 2008)

Iknow what you are feelingI lost my 4 week old baby Sophia after we got her. Don't know why she went,I guess God came down and told her "I need you up here "and she wentwithHim. We will pray for you.We will see them again. They are all probably playing together right now on the rainbow bridge:bunnyangel:....binky free little guy:rainbow:


 ---Nicole&Summer


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Velveteen, Rosie! How terrible to suffer losing another so soon. That's precisely the reason I don't want a lot of rabbits, they're so delicate and it seems like the more you have, the more you open yourself up to tragedy  Perhaps his tiny size was an indicator that there was something wrong with him physically? How large were his parents and his sis, Cuddles?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, hard to tell anything about genetics between him and Cuddles, since they were half-siblings. At this point, since the only thing they (Teeny and Velveteen) had in common was the breeder we got them from, and given the problems we'd encountered since doing business with her, and the various lies she'd told us and things she'd promised that she never fulfilled, I really wonder if the woman has some bad breeding practices, or maybe there are bad genetics in her lines of buns. He was on the small end of a mini-rex size, for sure (given that he was barely 3lbs full-grown...just under), and when I saw him with his brothers and sisters (half siblings and full) when we went there the first time, he was noticeably smaller than the rest. 

Also, if you remember, Rina (okiron) had problems with Chibi (Teeny's brother) right off the bat. He was the runt of the litter, and had so many problems at first.

Gosh, guys...Velveteen was so dang happy. Always bouncin' around, happy to see everyone that saw him. Even just before he passed...he was so obviously just such a happy bunny. He would always stick his nose through the bars for a kiss...and I would then also kiss the heck out of that little fuzzy head when I fed him. He was so wonderful...

I just don't understand...


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry about Velveteen.He was such a beautiful boy! I love his beautiful blue eyes, and his dark fur. 

I'm sorry about your loss. :hug2:Hewill be missed dearly.

:rainbow:Binky Free Velveteen. 





Karlee


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 26, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

So sorry Maherwoman that everything happened in such a short period of time. Velveteen was very lucky and happy to have you as his mommy.

Binky Free Velveteen. ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry you have lost your handsome Velveteen. He was such a lucky boy to have experienced the love in your home. :rip:Velveteen.


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 27, 2008)

im so sorry..:rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He had such a good life with y'all. I'm sure you must all be hurting over this.

Will you be burying him near Teeny? (I didn't know if you somehow marked where you buried Teeny).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh Rosie, I'm so sorry for you, Em and Danny. Velveteen was such a lucky Bunny to have had such a Wonderful family.

Binky Free at the Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Boy.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about their passing.  
Binky free at the Bridge, little one :rainbow:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 27, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am so sorry for your loss. He had such a good life with y'all. I'm sure you must all be hurting over this.
> 
> Will you be burying him near Teeny? (I didn't know if you somehow marked where you buried Teeny).


Yes, we're going to bury him next to Teeny tomorrow. We marked it with a pretty pile of rocks (and I don't think I could forget where it is anyway, but we did it just in case). So Velveteen will have the same wonderful, beautiful view his brother does.

I can't believe we have to do this again so soon, though.

:sad:


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 27, 2008)

I am sorry you lost your beautiful Velveteen - he looked so happy to be cuddled in the pictures.

:rainbow:

Denise


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh Rosie, I just read about your loss, and I'm so very sorry. So much in such a short time.....your little boy was adorable, and I know he's watching over his momma. 

Binky-free, little one!:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh Rosie, I am so sorry. To lose two in such a short time is heartbreaking. Even worse when they have not shown any signs of illness.

I think it's lovely that you are burying him next to Teeny - so the can be together again.

Thinking of you all

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 29, 2008)

Rosie, I'm so very sorry for your loss of Velveteen. He is in my thoughts, as are you and your family.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you so much, guys, for your thoughts of love and support. Everyday is a challenge, and though I know we're working through our loss...it still hurts, and I still miss them both so much. Our family's just not the same.

Hugs to you guys.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry. 

He's at the bridge playing and bragging about what wonderful slaves he had!


----------



## Ringer (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of more than one. That's a real tough one. I lost my beloved two nights ago and I am still reeling from the shock.I thought he would be around for years not just 3 years. I don't know what happened to him either other than it was his gut. Maybe he ate needles off the christmas tree? I didn't even know they would be poisonous. 

So I know what you mean. I have been going over and over in y mind what I did wrong. I have thrown out all his food just in case. 

Just know that the bunnies loved you right back.


----------



## gingers_giants (Dec 30, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your losses Rosie. It's more than a family should have to bear to lose both your boys so close together.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers . . .

Pam


----------



## JimD (Jan 1, 2009)

i'm so sorry 

.... binky free little one 

ray::rainbow:


----------

